# Confused



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All,

I have just taken delivery of my new 330 liter (87 us gallon) aquarium. It comes complete with 3 x 39 watt bulbs.

I want to have a heavily planted tank, try my hand at aquascaping. I know i will need a c02 system but will my lighting be sufficient? 

many thanks in advance


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

What type of bulbs or fixture?
Is it T5 HO, Power Compact, T8, etc.?
Light needed depends on what type of tank you want to have.
(e.g. high tech., low tech, natural, hybrid, etc)

I suggest reading some member journals (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/) and decide the type of tank you want to have, and the type of fauna you wish to have, and choose light dependent on that.


----------



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

the bulbs are T5, thats all i know.

the plants i want are:
*hemianthus callitrichoides
pogostemon helferi
staurogyne sp
myriophyllum mezianum
proserpinaca palustris*

will this be possible with the lighting i have?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bliasuk,

Welcome to APC! I too have had aquariums for several decades, but just got into planted aquariums a little over two years ago and it has added a whole new aspect to the hobby for me.

When I first started a member suggested that I start by reading the "Sticky's" at the beginning of the "New to Planted Aquariums", "Lighting", and "Fertilizing" sub-forums. By doing so I saved myself a lot of time (and money) getting up to speed and learning the basics. I am glad you joined us!

To determine if the plants you listed could grow well in your aquarium more information is necessary. For example we would need the aquarium dimensions. In addition, we need information on the number, wattage, and temperature (degrees K) of bulbs in your fixture. If the tank dimensions and fixture wattage is adequate, we can help guide you on substrate, fertilization, and other aspects.

Start reading those "stickys", they will answer a lot of your questions!


----------



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, i'll get reading the sticky's now 

My aquarium dimensions are 1207 x 477 x 745 mm
The lighting is built into the hood of my aquarium and come when i bought it, all it says is 3 x 39w T5 bulbs.

any help would be great!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bliasuc,

If I did my math correctly, your aquarium is roughly 48" X 18" X 29" high which here in the U.S. is a 110 gallon X High. Taller aquariums typically require extra light to grow plants well. For example, I have a 45 gallon tall, which is 24" high. I have to use a 96 watt Compact Fluorescent with a very good reflector to get sufficient light down to the substrate level.

Enjoy your reading!


----------



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

me again 

I have been having a read and can't really find the answer to my lighting needs. I have also searched the internet for higher powered bulbs of my size but can't find anything more than 39w. Will the plants really struggle with what i have?

Also it be better to use flourish excel than buy a expensive c02 system?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bliasuk,

You have been reading! You are correct that 3X39 watts is not really enough light for a 110 X High. By the way, I think what you have is actually T5 HO (high output) fixtures and bulbs. 

Unfortunately, most manufacturers only provide about 1 watt per gallon as their "standard" lighting because that is about the amount of light it takes to be able to view your fish well. Adding enough light to a fixture so someone can grow plants adds to the cost and unless you want to grow plants the extra light is unnecessary. Don't worry, most of us had to add extra light to our aquariums to grow our plants well.


----------



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had time to do some more reading, the more i read, the more confused i get. Some things are very contradicting. Some sources say low light, high c02 is the way to go, others say lots of light and c02? whats right and whats wrong?

If i keep the lighting i have and i plant about 50 plants, would they die or just not thrive?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bliasuk,

The way I did it was; first I chose the plant types that I wanted to grow; then I learned what it took to grow those plants.

Some plants need low light, others need medium light, some require really high light. What I found was most of the plants I wanted to grow required at least medium light (2 - 3 watts per gallon) and I use CO2 to help with the growth. I can't grow the plants that require high light, but I can grow most of the rest.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Is there anything written on the bulbs? Manufacturers name?


----------



## Bliasuk (Aug 12, 2010)

i have had a look and no, they say nothing. This is the listing from where i got them _T5 High Output Tropical Plant Growth Bulbs 39w_ All 3 bulbs are white if that makes any difference?


----------

